# excessive panting



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy: Does anyone have any ideas why Josie would be panting so much. She will wake up from a nap in the evening sometimes and just pant, so I make sure she drinks something and she still pants, I have talked with the vet about it and they do not seemed concerned she has done this for at least 6 months. But last night she was up most of the night panting and occasionally would make noises to let me know she was still awake panting. So now I am worried as she has never done this for most of the night usually it is for 15 minutes or so and then she stops. Any ideas would be appreciated, I am going to make another appointment for her, it just does not seem like a normal thing. Our others never do this.... I thought panting was a sign of stress of some sort usually either physically or emotionally am I right/wrong? Thanks in advance for your input. Worried mom.....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. not to alarm you (i'm not a doctor) but my last dog panted a lot when he was in pain or uncomfortable. He had a tumor in his nose. (Not to say your baby has a tumor).. but maybe something is causing this...?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

That is what I am afraid of, she does have the luxating patella's but they don't seem to be moving as much, but I am wondering if maybe she has some arthritis in them and maybe they are hurting??? I know how humans are affected by weather changes and arthritis, wonder if dogs are???? Time for the vet to check her out again....can't take any chances with my princess josie......


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How old is she? 

Pain can definately cause panting. Other things to consider would be Cushing's disease, cardiovascular problems, liver disease, etc. It could just be her, but having the vet take a look, running some bloodwork, and maybe a quick x-ray couldn't hurt. She should definately at least have an exam.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

whats the temperature? ellie was like that when she was a puppy. it didnt really stop till we shaved her. she's actually panting right now and its around 74 degrees in here. also it happens when she's in bed or laying on top of my sister because she'll get hot like that. i hope its nothing serious.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Josie is about 1.5 years old. She has done the panting thing off and on but never like last night. It was not hot in the house at all. We leave it at about 66 at night...She had some blood work done a few months ago because of the weight gain and she was doing some panting then and everything came back okay, but I am going to take her in again if she continues with the all night panting since that is new the other she has done for along time so it does not worry me as much...she has an appt with the groomer this week also to get a cut, so maybe that will help, she does get hot easy (just like her mama







) thanks for the ideas. They did blood work to check for thyroid and diabetes and just a general panel on the last visit.hmmmmmmmm.Maybe she is just one hot chicka


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah i would have her checked out...my moms cocker did this when she went into heart failure and it was her only symptom for a while...dont worry ur baby is too young..but have er checked out to make sure everything is ok...jmm said the posibilities so i wont repeat


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is she agitated at all? One of Mikey's weird symptoms is episodes where he'll lay there and pant and just seems like he can't get comfortable. Bile acids couldn't hurt but I'm reaching there.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

She does not wear a collar, if anything they have harness on and that is rarely. JMM she did seem agitaded the other night when she was up all night, like she just could not get comfortable, that is why I thought it was her knees? She was fine the next night so the vet said just to keep an eye on her and if she has another episode like this the would want to see her and do more of a work-up so I will keep you posted, and thank you all for your posts. This board is so encouraging to be able to come to and voice concerns without feeling like an overly worried obnoxious princess/prince owner that I am


----------

